# Tawa



## Inglip

I have some question about tawa. Specifically, what is the meaning of just the word tawa?

Also, how do you say I laughed at something? These are my attempts, I am not sure if any of them are right:

Tumawa ako sa ang movie kahapon.
Tinmawa ko ang movie kahapon.
Nagtawa ako ng movie kahapon.

Thanks


----------



## nurr

Tawa means "laugh".

"Tumawa ako sa ang movie kahapon." ---> "Tumawa ako sa movie kahapon."

"Tinmawa ko ang movie kahapon."
> I guess you're saying "Tinawa ko ang movie kahapon."/"_I laughed at the movie yesterday."_? The more correct way to say this is "Tinawanan ko ang movie kahapon."

Nagtawa ako ng movie kahapon.
> People usually use "tumawa" as the past tense for "nagtawa". In fact, I almost never hear "Nagtawa", unless you meant "natawa" here which would make the sentence mean something else. xD


P.S. you can also use "sine" instead of movie.


----------



## Inglip

Thanks 

So it is most correct to use 'um'? For example ---->  Tumatawa siya sa iyo - She is laughing at you.


----------



## nurr

For certain verbs yes. Not all though-- some verbs are usually conjugated with "nag-" to form the past tense. It's sort of like English grammar-- what sounds better and sounds less awkward is usually the correct one. xD

More examples of verb that use -um- to form the past tense:
sumayaw, kumanta, kumain

Verbs that use just nag- to form the past tense:
naglaba, nagbasa, nag-aral

Verbs that can use both:
lakad    (sorry, I can only think of one right now @___@)


----------



## Inglip

Thanks, I know of the other verbs. Just wondering about tawa, if it is best to use Um, or Mag.

Thanks 

Is this right - Tumatawa siya sa iyo


----------



## nurr

I see nothing wrong, although I may be wrong. You can also use "Pinagtatawanan ka niya", or just "Pinagtatawanan ka".


----------



## DotterKat

_"She is *laughing at you*_" is *Pinagtatawanan *ka niya.

Recall that in Tagalog, verbs are routinely conjugated in terms of focus. The sentence you are trying to translate has an object-focused verb_,_ which in the English source is followed by the preposition _at (Who is being laughed at? You are being laughed at). _In Tagalog, the equivalent preposition _sa_ becomes unnecessary when the verb is properly conjugated. The prefix *pinag-* + (*repetition* of the initial syllable of the root verb) + suffix *-an* sufficiently indicates that the _actor_ of the sentence is directing the _action_ towards the object (_you _or _ka_). In some circumstances this is also called the benefactive pivot.

The sentence *Tumatawa siya sa iyo* is wrong because the major clause Tumatawa siya, which is a complete sentence unto itself, is simply a declarative statement that the actor is laughing. Adding the prepositional phrase _sa iyo_ makes it sound very odd, although it may seem to be a direct translation of it --- something of which an automatic translator might be capable. However, it is grammatically wrong. It is simply the way that verbs are conjugated in Tagalog ---- you have to make allowance for the focus of the sentence, something that is not inherent in English verb conjugation and therefore not easily translatable.


----------



## niernier

nurr said:


> Tawa means "laugh".
> 
> "Tumawa ako sa ang movie kahapon." ---> "Tumawa ako sa movie kahapon."
> Grammatically correct but most Filipinos would not say it this way.
> 
> "Tinmawa ko ang movie kahapon."
> > I guess you're saying "Tinawa ko ang movie kahapon."/"_I laughed at the movie yesterday."_? The more correct way to say this is "Tinawanan ko ang movie kahapon."
> Correct but sounds like that the movie is an object of mockery.
> 
> Nagtawa ako ng movie kahapon.
> > People usually use "tumawa" as the past tense for "nagtawa". In fact, I almost never hear "Nagtawa", unless you meant "natawa" here which would make the sentence mean something else. xD
> Natawa is the correct one.
> 
> P.S. you can also use "sine" instead of movie.



If you want to say that the movie is funny, you can simply say:

*Nakakatawa ang movie (na napanood ko) kahapon. *

You can omit the words inside the parenthesis if you like. Let me also add that tawa is a ma verb. So a sentence like "Natawa ako sa movie kahapon" will be deemed correct and common in usage.

natawa  - Past
natatawa - Present
matatawa - Future tense

"She is laughing at you" is *"Pinagtatawanan ka niya."*


----------



## Inglip

And things only get more confusing... haha

I guess I am not up to pinag in my lessons. Thanks I will have to review it.


----------



## mataripis

tawa=laugh     / that movie made me laugh.pinatawa ako ng pelikulang iyan.


----------

